# Hanging drywall backward



## AmberAll (Nov 13, 2011)

We are remodeling a mobile home. The home originally had wallpaper covered drywall which I liked fine for a mobile home. We would like to go back with the same size 3/8 drywall but do not want to spend the time to finish the drywall. Can we hang it backward (to avoid the beveled edges), paint and use strip moulding to cover vertical joints?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You don't want to hang drywall backward. Are you trying to skip mudding and taping it?:no::no:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

AmberAll said:


> Can we hang it backward (to avoid the beveled edges), paint and use strip moulding to cover vertical joints?


Yes, of course you can! It's YOUR home, right? 

As to whether it's recommended, that's another story for numerous/various reasons. You'll be much better off doing it the correct way.

DM


----------



## AmberAll (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you both for your input. I was told that finished drywall in a mobile home usually cracks over time. That said, my only other option would be wall paneling which I've never been crazy about. Is there any type of drywall that does not have beveled edges? The type drywall that was in the home is very difficult to find with so many mobile home manufacturers now out of business. The places I have found that do have it are more than 3 hours away and none of them has enough to do the entire home. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Might see what options a boatyard has these days. I have not restored one in a long time but the materials I used way back when should adapt nicely to your mobile home. Not sure about meeting fire codes though. And insulation was not a major issue.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Vinyl-clad drywall is available as a commercial product and has square corners but it is 5/8" thick. Used in office buildings and the like.

I'll never understand why people are always trying to re-invent the wheel.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

If you go with other than drywall, keep this in mind: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par017.htm

A vinyl wall covering will act as a vapor barrier, be sure the cavity can dry to the outside if used.


Gary


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

you could hang it the right way and use a bigger molding to cover beveled joints or just cover the center of the bevel leaving the rest of the joint for added accent.???????????paint and be done no finish work?????????????


----------

